# Meow Cosmetics



## Greta (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey girls,

Has anyone tried the mineral foundation of this brand? I'm especially interested in their "Pampered Puss"-foundation because it contains zinc oxide. You can find their products here.

Any recommendations, experiences?!

Thanks in advance,
Greta

P.S.: I'm using Geografx mineral foundation "Bermuda" at the moment. The colour is perfect, but it could be less shiny. So I'm looking for a mineral foundation that is _really_ matte.


----------



## jenii (Feb 7, 2007)

Honestly? I didn't care for it. I liked their finishing powder, but the foundation wasn't that great, IMO. I have normal skin, very rarely oily, and even *I* got oily breakthrough with their foundation. I ended up looking really shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I notice my nose broke out a little after wearing their foundation for a day.

But, it could work for you. Just get samples. Fortunately, all I got were samples, so it wasn't much of a loss when it didn't work out for me.


----------



## nyrak (Sep 1, 2007)

I love this line!  Their foundation is everything I wanted Alima to be; excellent coverage and undetectable finish.  I think they have the best range of colours - but they can be pretty overwhelming; I got about 10 samples, most of which were perfect (or near as!)

I am really oily so I don't expect any MMU by itself to keep my shine at bay, but combined with their finishing powders (all are great as well by the way) I get a matte finish around my nose (my problem area) for most of the day.  

I have tried virtually EVERY mineral foundation - from high end Laura Mercier to Urban Decay, BE and most of the online etailers and I honestly believe Meow is my HG (next to Aromaleigh but I have to move heaven and earth to get hold of Aromaleigh as they don't ship internationally!)


----------



## ViVaMac (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, I love this brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pampered is very gentle for sensitive skin, I love it ! But the coverage is more sheer than purrr-fect or flawless.

My favorite mix : pampered + concelear undereye or pampered + flawless or pampered and flawless on top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't use a kabuki, but a powder brush (make up for ever 32S). Kabuki is hard for sensitive skin after few months.

Advise : never, never put flawless first with a kabuki, but you can put flawless after put another foundation or with a powder brush.

I love the firefly collection, the feliners and the Idealeyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like the purrr-fect foundation (my skin is too sensitive), and some scandaleyes, very sheer.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've tried their foundations in all three formulations. I had a hard time getting a decent match for my MMM/light CCC complexion - even after several attempts to mix a few shades for a better match. I also thought the finish was a bit too powdery for my taste - despite only using a light hand at application.

I've also sampled a few of Meow's blushes and found the colors to be a bit too artificial looking.

I prefer Alima..... I was inbetween shades here too, but easily figured out a ratio between only 2 shades for a good match. Their matte blushes are also out-of-this-world.


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

i love their foundation..my fave is flawless feline (when im breaking out) and pampered puss (if i just want to have a sheer coverage)...it's just hard to choose from the shades available coz there are too many...and i can wear almost all the sample shades of foundations i had ordered..hehe..you can have many shades in meow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love the firefly blushes...very sheer and pretty on me...it doesnt look chalky like other blushes..you need to pile them up though if you want more color

the e/s are blah! the look pretty gorgeous on the pots but when you applied it on your lids, the colors doesnt show...if i foiled them, they look chalky..this is a waste...


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Dec 13, 2007)

I adore meow!
I'm waiting for my giant tub, so I had to go back to BE in the mean time, and I can't say that I'm enjoying it.

Meow gives me the best coverage, least shinyness, and best feel all for the best price!  I also love the Spark Firefly blush!


----------



## grashi (Dec 18, 2007)

I have ordered at least 10-15 different foundations from them and none of them are a match to my golden Asian skin.  Plus, they take literally FOREVER to ship.  Because of me waiting for my samples from them, I went ahead and did an order with MAD Minerals after that and still got the MAD stuff before I even got a ship notice from Meow.

I find that Meow is pretty cakey on me, but have found HG status in MAD Minerals instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my 2 cents!


----------



## sugarskull (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm...I really want to try their makeup but their website and overall design are attrocious! I can barely find anything on that thing and I have no idea what shades or products to try because the selection is overwhelming. 

I think I'll go with Bare Minerals before I try Meow because I don't have the patience to sift through Meow's crappy website.


----------



## rossella (Jan 17, 2008)

I have just tried the Purrrfect, Korat Frisky. I really like it!


----------



## Briar (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the Meow Minerals foundation samples I tried well enough but I had to mix two shades to get my perfect shade and I'm just too clumsy to make that work without spilling powder everywhere so I didn't stick with it.  I really love their Glow powder which imparts a very subtle shimmer to skin that is very pretty.


----------



## suijuris (Feb 3, 2008)

I quite like their foundation. I like it more than EM's and maybe more than Alima's - haven't decided yet.  I have a big tub of Purrfect Puss Naughty Persian and Pampered Puss Frisky Persian and I'm between the two (NW25).  Very good coverage IMO.  

I keep meaning to do another sample order (shipping $ reasons) but haven't got round to it yet.  I am dying to try some of the blushes and eyeshadows.  I'm put off by the baggies though - wish they could put them in little plastic jars, much easier to use.

The Crystalline Cat Glow Powder is absolutely out of this world.  I can't rave enough about it - I did a big review on MUA extolling its virtues.  Everyone should try it!


----------



## widdershins (May 14, 2008)

I got into Meow simply because I loved the idea of the different shades being named for different breeds of cats ( I love me some kitties!). The gals at the Meow forum were really helpful at helping me pick out the right shade and $1.00 for samples is really affordable. You get a really good amount of product in the sample, too.

I ended up being a Sleek Sphynx, and I finished a big tub of the Purrfect formula. I had to layer it on to get the amount of coverage I needed (sometimes my skin is crazy!) So I got a tub of Sleek Sphynx in Flawless Feline. I really like the coverage it gives with a thin layer. My only complaint is that Sleek Sphynx is darker in the Flawless Feline formula than Purrfect Puss. It's actually pretty dark on me, so I'm a little disappointed. 

I've gotten a lot of eyeshadow samples in my orders and I quite like them. I REALLY liked the Halloween edition eyeshadows, and I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting big versions. The blush is a little eh, probably because I picked the lightest pink, thinking it would be a really pretty pop of color, but it really doesn't show up at all.

Another plus is the Oily Primer and Finishing Powder. Both really make your mineral makeup last, plus the sample of finishing powder is easy to throw in your bag to get rid of the afternoon shinies.


----------



## wolfsong (May 17, 2008)

Archetype has large samples of pure white foundation ($2) specifically to mix with your mineral foundation to lighten the colour - i dont know if you would interest you at all (especially as the processing time is about 3 weeks at the mo - though they have just gotten a few helping hands so it should be much quicker soon). However their eyeshadows and lipglosses are amazing, so i should think their foundations are good quality too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also cheap shipping and eyeshadow samples for 25 cents (1/8 tsp in a baggie). They make my favourite mineral eyeshadows, and are very talented at creating unique shades without them being un-wearable (just don’t rely too heavily on the swatches – they tend to make the pigments look dull and somewhat ugly)…

ArchetypeCosmetics.com

HTH


----------



## widdershins (May 17, 2008)

Oh thanks wolfsong! I will definitely look into Archetype


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Archetype has large samples of pure white foundation ($2) specifically to mix with your mineral foundation to lighten the colour - i dont know if you would interest you at all (especially as the processing time is about 3 weeks at the mo - though they have just gotten a few helping hands so it should be much quicker soon). However their eyeshadows and lipglosses are amazing, so i should think their foundations are good quality too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also cheap shipping and eyeshadow samples for 25 cents (1/8 tsp in a baggie). They make my favourite mineral eyeshadows, and are very talented at creating unique shades without them being un-wearable (just don’t rely too heavily on the swatches – they tend to make the pigments look dull and somewhat ugly)…

ArchetypeCosmetics.com

HTH_

 
Unfotunately, it takes them forever to ship the products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was waiting mine for about 5 weeks. Something like that. I really forgot that I ordered anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, their CS is really bad. Either they don't answer, and if they do it's about a week later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About Meow, I'm doing my first order now (it's a big one, and it's split in too actually heh) because I found the perfect foundation for me - Pampered Puss Frisky Chausie. I'v never seen such great foundation on my face. It looks really naturaly, I'm not shiny, it lasts forever and simply - it's perfect. Even my boyfriend said it looks great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ofcourse I had a sample and it's really a large sample - for about max. ten applications and just for 1$. That's actually the only thing I've tried, although I have some eyeshadows and eye liners but didn't get the time to try them a bit better. 

I don't know how does their CS work, but I've heard only good things about them. If I try anything else - I'll let you know ofcourse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. the bad thing is about them is shipping when you order FS products. International shipping for FS products is 14.40$. A bit too much.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

I LOVE Meow. I have a huge tub of their Frisky Korat foundation in Pampered Puss (as well as the concealer), and I swear they will last me a lifetime. I don't need to use much at ALL, it gives me great coverage without looking unnatural, keeps my oily skin at bay (except for my nose, oh well), and it doesn't irritate my mica-sensitive skin (unlike their eyeshadows, ouch).

I also received both my orders (samples+brush, then full-sized) in less than a week. I think they prioritize their shipments based on samples vs. full-sized, so if you order samples WITH a full-size something else, you'll get it faster.


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 30, 2008)

I forgot to write down news about my order.   Since I had a big order, I split it in two so I made two orders actually:  1st one was an order wih full-sizes and samples as well, and  2nd one was an order with samples.    As I placed my order, a week later I got an e-mail from them that it's prepared to be shipped and 4 days after that - I received it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   About the 2nd one, it was quite the same, only I received it 11 days later. Don't know why it took it so long.     Anyway, I like Meow very much but the only thing that I don't like is that they aren't generous with free samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They've sent me two free samples per order but, they were the same i each order. A bit sillly since I've spent $100 in each order.


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 30, 2008)

I love meow! It's one of the few mineral makeup companies that I can find a match in due to their enormous (and sometimes overwhelming) selection of colors in foundations.

I love the foundation. The pampered is very nice as is the flawless for when I want more coverage. The primer for oily skin helps me out to keep the oil at bay, and the crystalline glow is really nice as well. I have really oily skin but when I use the oily skin primer, flawless foundation + a finisher for oily skin it keeps me matte for much longer than anything else I've found. Great prices too!

The new tinted glows and the sizzle bronzer are great (and I'm fair skinned).

I use flawless on bare skin with a kabuki and haven't had any problems. My skin can be sensitive and break out too.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Aug 3, 2008)

Ooo I've been wanting to try Meow for ages so I am going to order some samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard great things about this MMU so looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## widdershins (Aug 5, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that Meow is my HG foundation. I've strayed to Everyday Minerals (it broke me out severely!) and MAC (too dark!) but now I have returned. Has anyone tried the contouring and brow powders? The new products look really interesting.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I've come to the conclusion that Meow is my HG foundation. I've strayed to Everyday Minerals (it broke me out severely!) and MAC (too dark!) but now I have returned. Has anyone tried the *contouring and brow powders*? The new products look really interesting._

 
Omg, where? I need to see these!!


----------



## widdershins (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_Omg, where? I need to see these!!_

 
What's New from Meow Cosmetics

They're called "Skinny Dippers" and they're really cool because you can buy the type made especially for your foundation shade. I am going to make an order pretty soon because I'm lemming for the Brow Beaters and the Sunsplashers, too.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_What's New from Meow Cosmetics

They're called "Skinny Dippers" and they're really cool because you can buy the type made especially for your foundation shade. I am going to make an order pretty soon because I'm lemming for the Brow Beaters and the Sunsplashers, too._

 
Oh no, I guess I'll be adding that to my wishlist! It's a good thing my birthday is coming up in a couple months.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 5, 2008)

I just made an order, because I have a weak will, haha. I got $20 worth of samples including the Skinny Dippers, Sunsplashers, Brow Beaters, the new blushes, etc. You'll have to let me know what you end up getting! I love their samples because you get so much! The only downside is that I have to use a little brush because my big ones don't fit through the mouth of the bag.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I just made an order, because I have a weak will, haha. I got $20 worth of samples including the Skinny Dippers, Sunsplashers, Brow Beaters, the new blushes, etc. You'll have to let me know what you end up getting! I love their samples because you get so much! The only downside is that I have to use a little brush because my big ones don't fit through the mouth of the bag._

 
I always pour little bits of my samples onto a compact mirror and use my regular-sized brushes on them. I couldn't imagine digging for product through those tiny bag openings.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_I always pour little bits of my samples onto a compact mirror and use my regular-sized brushes on them. I couldn't imagine digging for product through those tiny bag openings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that's a really good idea! Haha I make things waaaay to hard for myself sometimes.


----------



## magia (Aug 10, 2008)

Meow's mineral foundation is the best for my oily skin! I love it. I use Pampered puss, didn't like Flawless feline or Purrrfect puss. But I'm sure that they are too chalky for dry or even normal skin. Flawless feline it's a bit creamer, it's not so powdery and chalky like other two.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 23, 2008)

Just have to throw my 2 cents in: I LOVE Meow's Skinny Dippers. I actually switched from Sphynx to Mau and the color matches my skin tone much better. The Skinny Dipper is foolproof--seriously! Contouring has never been easier for me.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been meaning to try out mineral foundation for quite some time now and have decided to order some samples from Meow, but now I face problem. Wich shades shoud I try our? I'm a bit lost wiht all the options.. I'm NC15 for the reference.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I've been meaning to try out mineral foundation for quite some time now and have decided to order some samples from Meow, but now I face problem. Wich shades shoud I try our? I'm a bit lost wiht all the options.. I'm NC15 for the reference._

 
I'm somewhere around NC15, too (maybe darker sometimes). First, I tried to determine my undertones. After concluding that I have almost yellowish undertones (with red overtones), I ordered Korat and Siamese in both Inquisitive and Sleek (along with a Sleek Chartreux, which was way too yellow for me). I think it's a good idea to order a sample or two of Siamese, so that you can see how far from "neutral" you deviate.

I ended up ordering a full-size jar of Frisky Korat, because the Sleek was just a little too light (and summer was just about to happen). All of the shades (especially the Pampered Puss formula) are very buildable and forgiving. I love how Meow offers almost any conceivable shade to its customers. The light shades are amazingly pale, though, so if you're used to ordering the palest shade of foundation available to you, you may need to stick with Sleek or Frisky shades.

(I'd also just like to point out that the Korat swatches on the website seem much yellower than they actually are)


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 5, 2008)

Whats the quality of their brushes? Are they worth of ordering?


----------



## mysteryflavored (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Whats the quality of their brushes? Are they worth of ordering?_

 
I only have the short-handled luxury flat-top brush (natural hair), and I really like it. For the price, it's a dense, soft brush that applies the foundation beautifully. I had some shedding issues at first, but now it's fine.

I think I may order a fiber optic brush with my next order, whenever that is.


----------



## magia (Sep 7, 2008)

Heiaken, their brushes quality is good, but you can get almost same brushes for much cheaper price. Coastal scent has good brushes and they are really cheap! Except one Meow's eyeshadow brush is really good, it reminds me a lot of MAC's 239! I can't remember the name, but it was worth 10 dollars. 

And about shades, I think you should try many colours in Sleek-category. MAC has just warm and cold tones, but Meow has more. Try just samples first to find out the perfect shade for you!


----------



## vivify (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_I only have the short-handled luxury flat-top brush (natural hair), and I really like it. For the price, it's a dense, soft brush that applies the foundation beautifully. I had some shedding issues at first, but now it's fine.

I think I may order a fiber optic brush with my next order, whenever that is._

 

ehh I think their brushes are overpriced.  If you are thinking about getting the silver handled fiber optic brush from them, don't bother.  You can get the same exact brush for half the price at Essential Beauty Supplies - Makeup Brushes


----------



## widdershins (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey chicas! I just got an e-mail from Meow (I highly suggest you sign up for their newsletter, because they send you sales codes!) and look what is debuting for Halloween:

"In a word, ... BOO!  We're debuting our new line of Premium Halloween Costume Makeup!  No more need for the awful pore clogging, heavy face paints found in the Costume and discount stores.  Make no mistake, these is top quality mineral face colors for costumes.  They feel great on the skin, and have all the quality you expect from Meow Cosmetics.  These colors are non-comedogenic, long wearing, and comfortable."

I am so freaking excited because I am on the hunt for some really good quality Halloween makeup.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

I ordered some foundation samples from Meow a while ago. Today I decided to start testing them - I like my BE Fairly Light, but I feel it's just slightly not right for me.

The first one out is Flawless Feline in Sleek Siamese, and it looks pretty good. I'll wear this one for a few more days, and try some of the other shades I got, but this might be my new foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone else use Meows foundations? What are your experiences?


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 5, 2009)

I received my first order today - a good $30 worth of samples - and I have to say, my initial impressions are very good. I ordered on Thanksgiving (due to Phyrra blogging a promo code) and knew they wouldn't be getting those orders ready until December 1st thanks to an announcement on the site - well, needless to say I wasn't expecting my order already on the 4th.

I thought it was very cute how the samples all came in a little leopard print bag. It's one of those very distinctive things that help you remember a company.

I also took note of the invoice - I always like a hand-written thank you, but it made me feel good about my order and the company itself to see that two different people signed off on my invoice as having checked my order.

I nabbed a bunch of colors from the Holiday 2009 collections, Merry Mayhem, 12 Pains, and some Ghosts of Christmas Past shades as well, and there's a lot of really pretty colors. I gravitated towards the cool colors, greens/blues/purples, and I didn't even wind up with colors duplicate to what I already have. Considering that everytime I branch out from my favored MMU I wind up with dupes, copycats, and repacks, I'm pretty thrilled about receiving completely unique colors from Meow.

I cannot wait to use these babies, I'm very excited.


----------



## loriblu (May 6, 2010)

I love meow foundation ,its perfect for mixed skin in my opinion..I dont need a blot powder afer using meow and it never broke me out!


----------



## keijukainen (May 6, 2010)

Which foundation are you using loriblu?

I love Meow's Pampered Puss foundation in Sleek Persian, it's light but buildable and it's perfect for my dry skin. I just finished my first munchkin and already got a new one


----------



## loriblu (May 7, 2010)

I also use medium coverage pampered puss, cause I dont need full coverage so its perfect match.I use frisky mau in winter, and naughty mau in summer when I am tanned


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 10, 2011)

I wound up spending around $10 to get a shade that I thought was going to work via samples.  Although the sample I selected seemed right, the full size was still a bit too light and even the fullest coverage didn't stand up to my Studio Fix.  I like to use it as a bit of a finishing powder over my Skin79 BB cream though.  Between the coverage of the BB cream and the coverage of the Meow, I get the same coverage as the Studio Fix but with a better overall look (and the skin benefits of the BB). 

  	Meow has some really outstanding blushes.  Best thing in the line, really.  It is a shame her shipping is so high.  I only buy when she has a shipping discount & a percentage off. I remain mostly unimpressed by her shadows.


----------



## coffee1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I LOVE Meow's foundation - I have the Purrr-fect Puss in "Naughty Chartreux" and it's a really great match for me. It's totally invisible when it's on my skin, but it evens out my skintone, and I can definitely build the coverage too. I've tried Bare Minerals, Everyday Minerals, and Pur Minerals, and this is SO MUCH BETTER than all of them!

  	I ordered several samples the first time, and they shipped a bit slowly, but it was pretty reasonable.  Then, when I ordered my full-size foundation, it shipped SO SO slowly. I am not happy about that, but the product is SO good that I would still re-order it.


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I've only tried the flawless feline, and I didn't like it! Good coverage but super chalky and hard to blend. Too bad, they have an AMAZING shade range. I do love the under eye concealers, awesome for patting over what liquid or cream concealer didn't cover.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 26, 2012)

*necro-bump*

  	Has anyone ordered from Meow recently? Is their shipping still hella slow? Been thinking about picking up a ton of foundation and blush samples...


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 16, 2012)

UPDATE: Just want to say that Meow's foundation (and my new natural skincare routine) totally saved my skin. All my breakouts are GONE. Loving almost every blush I've tried, and the Flawless Feline foundation is my HG. Wearing a 70/30 mix of Slinky and Fierce Abyssinian, and while I wish I had found a perfect match without mixing I'm quite happy.


----------



## Aeternally (Apr 13, 2012)

I also use meow's foundation but  in FF Naughty Abbyssinian  , well at least one of the colors I use, a better match is actually Manx and Chartreux mixed in PP formula, but takes too much time to build up the coverage . The flawless feline formula truly is great, I love how my face really does look flawless with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And I have many blushes from them as well, my favorite is the taboo line 
  	And I simply ADORE their jars! With the cute cat eyes! I also had trouble with acne before, and the regular foundations made it worse, until I 'discovered' mineral foundation ( and meow, and some others. That d*mn Bare Minerals almost turned me away from mineral make up for good! )


----------



## makeupmonster (Apr 28, 2012)

I know a lot of people rave about this brand of MMU, but for me it was just...meh. Personally I think they have WAY too many shade choices which makes finding your *perfect* shade a costly endeavor (I spent like $20 on little sample baggies trying to find my formula and color...and was pretty annoyed when I *still* couldnt find one that suited me..not to mention trying to get powder out of the baggie without getting it all over everything) I found that it was too sparkly. Like, literal, little sparkles in the foundation. I can handle a little sheen (like BE) but this was flat out glitter particles. Noooo thanks.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Apr 28, 2012)

^ What formulation did you try?

  	I find it interesting when people complain about Meow having too many choices when I frankly think they don't have enough. The shade jump between the medium and medium-deep range is just silly. Crazy how there's 0-4 for the paler ladies and only 5 & 6 for us tanned folk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Alima has a longer shade depth range (0-9) but only half the amount of tones Meow has. I might move to Alima next TBH.


----------



## makeupmonster (Apr 29, 2012)

I tried both the Pampered Puss and Flawless Feline formulas. I didn't realize there weren't as many choices for tanner ladies-- I am pretty pale myself, but still wasn't sure whether to go with 0, 1, or 2 for the depth. And then you have 13 different tones-- but I guess if you know your undertone you can narrow it down to 4-6 possibilities. I don't know. Like I said, I tried a bunch of different colors and still couldn't find one that was a perfect match. 

  	I have tried Alima as well, which i found to be quite nice (and not a single fleck of glitter!) With Alima I only ended up ordering a few samples (maybe 3 or 4) and found a perfect match within those samples.

  	I think it's the amount of tones that makes finding a good match from Meow annoying-- it also doesn't help that the names of the tones aren't user friendly. I remember having to go back over the various kitty breeds several times to make sure I was ordering the correct tones. It's cute, but not very practical.


----------



## Hilde (Mar 3, 2013)

I did find that the Inquisitive Sphynx looked like a match on me so I ordered a jar. I always use cool toned foundations so I'm a bit surprised it matched with having a bit of peach in it. Maybe I'm wrong, or maybe the peach helps it not look gray/ashy on me. If undertones are wrong I usually look sickly, like with olive or yellow.


----------



## elenaa (Oct 13, 2013)

meow is pretty good


----------



## makeupnerdie (Oct 18, 2013)

elenaa said:


> meow is pretty good


  My holy grail brow product is the Brow Beaters Brow Taming Loose Mineral Powders (dark brown) from Meow Cosmetics. I actually tossed my Shiseido "The Makeup" Natural Eyebrow Pencil (Deep Brown) for it. I haven't tried their mineral foundation yet but I'm very interested to try it also. Have you used their mineral foundation? Anyt thougts? Sounds like a great product according to the commenters in this thread.


----------



## Southwest6211 (Jul 2, 2014)

Replying late here, yes meow and everyday minerals worked for me. Edm never  broke me out. Seriously, I could sleep in it.


----------

